# Drunk man tries to 'ride' crocodile; Broome, Aust.



## News Bot (Jul 14, 2010)

*Published On:* 14-Jul-10 06:07 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* World News

Drunken cowboy becomes drunken OWboy.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jul 14, 2010)

lol i heard about that on the news- not a good idea


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 14, 2010)

idiot!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 14, 2010)

But what a great story to tell the kids  MY HERO! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> But what a great story to tell the kids  MY HERO! :lol: :lol:


 
Its sad to think an imbecile like that may have bred and passed on his idiot genetics.. 



> Police said the man first approached a 2.8m saltwater crocodile and tried to give it a drink of beer before jumping on the back of the larger beast, named Fatso. "He's left that compound and gone to another one that's had a 5m crocodile — come up behind that crocodile, (and) decided it'd be a good idea to sit on its back," a police spokesman told ninemsn. "The animal turned and grabbed hold of his right leg. "He was taken to Broome Hospital to undergo surgery for severe lacerations to the leg."


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 14, 2010)

It's very Australian......  Remember the King Brown juggler?? :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 14, 2010)

Too bad there is no surgery to cure stupidity.


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2010)

and another idiot was born ...... I can see the headlines now ............. Son of Drunken crocodile rider gets eaten


----------



## pinkmus (Jul 14, 2010)

Living Darwin award recipient lol....

-Will


----------



## jele69 (Jul 14, 2010)

if only the place had cctv...


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 14, 2010)

I think you're all just jealous :lol:


----------



## MrThumper (Jul 14, 2010)

That's hilarious....what a tool


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 14, 2010)

he'll have some great red neck scars to show off - pitty the fatso the croc missed out on a feed , had the croc eaten the bloke i can hear the people calling for the croc to be culled !!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Now that's what I call a good night out


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 14, 2010)

pinkmus said:


> Living Darwin award recipient lol....
> 
> -Will


 Ineligible for a DW - he still has breathing privileges


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 14, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Ineligible for a DW - he still has breathing privileges


well surely he's worth an honorable mention


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 14, 2010)

he tried to give the croc BEER LMAO

what an interesting storey though,imagine explaining to people how the scars on his leg got there in future,especialy when hes drunk


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 14, 2010)

I think you can still be eligible for the Darwin award while breathing so long as during the act that earnt the nomination you lose your ability to reproduce. Still he's not eligible.



Fuscus said:


> Ineligible for a DW - he still has breathing privileges


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2010)

he was on the news ....... and my god the drugs must be pretty good up that way 

he named on moondust and the other artimus before jumping on one

he then told the croc to stop biting and it did ??? LOL


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 14, 2010)

He should have surfed it, much cooler!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 14, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Too bad there is no surgery to cure stupidity.



A lobotomy might work?


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 14, 2010)

lol


Colin said:


> Its sad to think an imbecile like that may have bred and passed on his idiot genetics..


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;RF7TmzqAM8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF7TmzqAM8g[/video]

This guy is remarkable!! He's actually surviving without a brain! :lol: .....and I think he needs to know what sort of animal he was about to get pwned by...it's a croc....not an alligator! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 15, 2010)

is that the story he just wanted to pat a crocodile what an idiot


----------



## craigmckell (Jul 18, 2010)

Suck On!!!


----------

